# Chameleon, something different.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There was a brief mention of this new Panelvan conversion in this months MMM.

Its certainly different, I remember the Manhatten Tardis, a Sevel Van conversion with a slideout where the side door was, but only a few were made, I wonder if this will fare any better?

http://www.chameleonmotorhomes.co.uk/index.html




























Pete


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Have you seen the van Pete. I was wondering where you had got the photos from?

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

ah found them on facebook :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Stew,

I got them from...

http://www.campervanlife.com/news/c...orhome-with-slide-out-rear-section-to-sleep-4

Pete


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Cheers Pete. 

Personally I don't like it. I like the idea of a slide out on a panel van but for some reason I could not imagine sleeping in the slide out. I am sure it is secure but it does not look like it. I think its the aspect of leaving the doors open.

We managed to get two small double beds in our conversion on a citroen relay. The sprinter is longer, I do not think you need the slide out to get the sleeping berths

stew


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Am I alone in thinking having a slide out at the *back* conjures up images of prolapses of the nether regions? :?

I'll get my coat...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm not keen on it either.

Those rear doors open all the time while the slide is out, where's all the rainwater going to go?

I'll bet it'll cost a few bob too.

Pete


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I like the idea of a pop up roof, a solid, insulated one rather than the old style material ones. Night time press a button and the second roof lifts up three to four feet to allow access to the ready made bed on what was the origonal roof. Pull down the ladder and access ffrom the lounge area.

You could have a 6ft by 9ft bed up there


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Just noticed this
Quite like the idea in theory but not keen on the doors being open when the slid out is in use. I lifting tailgate I would be happier with?
I would think its way out of my price range


----------

